# crabs



## Ethan72 (May 27, 2013)

I have been seeing tons of crabs while floundering. What do you guys use for picking up crabs while floundering?


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

*Scoop net...*

just place the net down behind them and pull towards you - they usually try to shoot backwards.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Get the 6ft handle atleast and get the net with the green mesh with 1inch or bigger holes.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

To avoid the trouble i dealt with trying to untangle the crabs from the net, i cut the net off and made a basket out of chicken wire to replace the net. They simply fall out everytime! It is so much easier. I suggest you try that.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

onemorecast said:


> To avoid the trouble i dealt with trying to untangle the crabs from the net, i cut the net off and made a basket out of chicken wire to replace the net. They simply fall out everytime! It is so much easier. I suggest you try that.


That's how Brunsons in Foley makes there tangle free crab nets.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea ^^^^ I have two of these above. But they are a little different to use. I know it seems strange but I have a net that I put a piece of all thread in the end of and this keeps me from carrying a net and gig and light etc.... you get the picture.


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

yall look at this pic good and you can see my gig......it has the net on the other end. Just swap ends when you need to


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

That is one slick boat.


----------

